# Muddy water trout!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Managed to land a few trout today despite the muddy water from the high winds the last couple of days. All fish were caught on a black clouser!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice job, Mason! Good looking stringer! :cheers:


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice...i fished in aransas sat and we found all our fish in off colored water.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nice mess of specks.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Worm Drowner said:


> Nice job, Mason! Good looking stringer! :cheers:


Thanks


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

That had to be a Blast On Da Fly


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great looking stringer!! Nice work!


----------

